# ideal conduit reamer



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Picked up the ideal conduit reamer today and noticed the blade is loose is this normal for this reamer? I tightened the set screw for ir and still loose. Should i return it and get another one? the blade has slight movement where as my my klein had no movement.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Picked up the ideal conduit reamer today and noticed the blade is loose is this normal for this reamer? I tightened the set screw for ir and still loose. Should i return it and get another one? the blade has slight movement where as my my klein had no movement.


The one I have has a little bit of movement on it ,But it's old so who know's.

Does it say anything on the package?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

should be tight with no movement , return if can not get tight


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine has movement to but its nothing big. . . And if you didn't know you can pull the reamer part out of the handle and slap it in your drill, comes in real handy.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I will return it tomorrow and see what happens with a new one.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

smiley mcrib said:


> Mine has movement to but its nothing big. . . And if you didn't know you can pull the reamer part out of the handle and slap it in your drill, comes in real handy.


This!


When I ran tons of EMT I kept a 12v drill with my reamer in it and I swear if you were determined you could cut an inch off a stick of 3/4" with it if you needed to!


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Picked up the ideal conduit reamer today and noticed the blade is loose is this normal for this reamer? I tightened the set screw for ir and still loose. Should i return it and get another one? the blade has slight movement where as my my klein had no movement.


The blades should have some play in them. This allows you to ream CW or CCW so the blade edge can drag. I have never seen a reamer where the blades were rigid unless it was full of dirt or rusted.


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope i wont have any trouble with mine i ordered over ebay


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Mine has movement as well. I shook every single one at the store and they were all loose so I can only assume its like that on purpose


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

one more tool to carry, lose, replace, repeat


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Reamers are useless


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> one more tool to carry, lose, replace, repeat


Whats your tool of choice?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mattwright999 said:


> Whats your tool of choice?


channys baby. skinned channys


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> channys baby. skinned channys


Whats your model of choice? knipex? channel lock? 10"? 7"?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mattwright999 said:


> Whats your model of choice? knipex? channel lock? 10"? 7"?


channellock. 420s work up to 1" and anything bigger than that gets a half round file. i have two pairs of channys on me all day every day so learning to ream with them was a no brainer.


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess its each is own, we are building a school and we use strictly Emt conduits up in the ceiling throught steel teck. I dont need channels on me and using my linesmen pliers for reaming is starting to be a burden when you have to run to the brick guys to add them pipes throught thier blocks. (Cutting a whole bundle at every 30 inches) 

In my case there is no subtitute for a reamer


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> In my case there is no subtitute for a reamer


for sure, to each their own. me i'd probaby look like a tard if i tried using reamers


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I always used my (diag) side cutters, even though I own a reamer.


----------



## jman814 (Sep 28, 2011)

360max said:


> should be tight with no movement , return if can not get tight


 
I had the same issue with two Ideal reamers i got at lowes late last year...The setscrew doesn't tighten down properly in their tool...third time i went across the street to Depot and bought a Klein...It tightens properly with no wobble.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

The problem is not with the setscrew at all. the blade itself has too large of a hole in it. So the set screw basically goes right through it. i tried right before i returned it a brand new replacement blade but it was a klein. It did not fit right in the reaming head. Anyway I picked up the klein reamer that can be used in a drill or impact gun. I also have a locking collar screwdriver so i can use it in all 3 spots. By the way the blade is nice and tight.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the Ideal reamer. 

Cheaper than Klein and fits in a drill so it's not useless if you break the handle by dropping it off a lift or something.


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

I finaly got my ideal reamer works like a charm and yess the blade is loose but lightly.
It doenst affect my work nor the result of reaming conduits.

But, i sent an email to IDEAL about that "issue" i wonder what will be their awnser...?


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

def let me know what they say. I am very interested.


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

Chevyman30571 said:


> def let me know what they say. I am very interested.


This is the awnser:

Please provide you complete mailing address and I will provide you with a new unit.
The blade should be tight on the deburring head.

Have a great day!


I find they are AWESOME took less than 24hrs straight with a solution!


----------



## jman814 (Sep 28, 2011)

More importantly, let us all know what the new unit is like. As Chevyman correctly replied to my earlier post, the hole on the blade is too big. If that is still the case, it will still be loose. All the same, at least they responded quickly...BTW, is the ideal still made in China?


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> This is the awnser:
> 
> Please provide you complete mailing address and I will provide you with a new unit.
> The blade should be tight on the deburring head.
> ...


What email did you use to contact Ideal about this?


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

mattwright999 said:


> What email did you use to contact Ideal about this?


mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, ive received the new unit and it is brand new ans the blade IS TIGHT!

Thank you IDEAL CANADA YOUR SERVICE IS OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!

I feel like this should been known by all of us.
Soo many time we end up disapointed about products and thier costumer service, 

Thank you again


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> Ok, ive received the new unit and it is brand new ans the blade IS TIGHT!
> 
> Thank you IDEAL CANADA YOUR SERVICE IS OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!
> 
> ...


They still have not responded to my email


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

mattwright999 said:


> They still have not responded to my email


Dont worry im sure they will!
Have faith like George Michael! 😀


----------



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry to revive dead thread but anyone remember what they paid at lowes, I needed to grab one the other day and it's $58.....I swear I looked online 3 months ago and it was $24...am I imagining this lower price???


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Cory10 said:


> Sorry to revive dead thread but anyone remember what they paid at lowes, I needed to grab one the other day and it's $58.....I swear I looked online 3 months ago and it was $24...am I imagining this lower price???


Home Depot and Amazon both have it for under $30. Lowe's has the Southwire version for $25.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Ideal is still a family owned company. I might not love all their tools but I have great respect for the company. Recently they bought two American manufacturers that we're going under in the recession, and kept them alive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had Ideal and Klein over the years and never found a big difference between them, the one you can chuck in a drill is great when there is a bundle to ream. Never done the 30" gig babysitting the masons but I've seen it happen.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

My local Sears carries the Greenlee model for $18 USD.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> Home Depot and Amazon both have it for under $30. Lowe's has the Southwire version for $25.


Has anyone here tried any of the Southwire stuff ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great price:


http://www.searsoutlet.com/Conduit-Reaming-Screwdriver/d/product_details.jsp?pid=107104&mode=seeAll


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Inspect the Greenlee before purchase because, like Ideal above, some lose blades aren't always caught in quality control inspections. I have a couple and like them--curiously, Greenlee rotated its flathead blade perpendicular to the reamer blade, which may frustrate longtime Klein users who borrow it.

I've not completely given up on Southwire despite its reamer's blade being too open, allowing rough outside edges to curl instead of chamfer. And a Southwire no-dog level was imprecise right out of its packaging a few months prior.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Speaking of Klein alternatives, I picked up at Lowes yesterday for $18 USD a model of Irwin 8-inch long-nose pliers very similar in design to the almost twice as expensive Klein heavy-duty Journeyman J203-8 version.

Nothing online mentions the new Irwin, model number LN8 and item number 1968337 on its packaging, which lists the tool as made in Taiwan, so it could be a serendipitous addition if it proves itself worthy in the field.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

This model of wire strippers*from Southwire, while not quite a clone of that Klein Kurve by means of its wire capacity difference and stranded limitations, isn't a bad tool for the money at three or more dollars less than Klein.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

derit said:


> Speaking of Klein alternatives, I picked up at Lowes yesterday for $18 USD a model of Irwin 8-inch long-nose pliers very similar in design to the almost twice as expensive Klein heavy-duty Journeyman J203-8 version.
> 
> Nothing online mentions the new Irwin, model number LN8 and item number 1968337 on its packaging, which lists the tool as made in Taiwan, so it could be a serendipitous addition if it proves itself worthy in the field.


I have always thought the tips are too large on Klein long nose pliers and have ground them down myself for working in control panels and similar applications. Good luck with the Irwins, never cared for them much in the past but things sure do change.


----------

